# How My Mantids Are



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

Giant Miomantis Ooth:







My Collection So Far:






Male As He Was Spreading:






Other Male:






Another View:






Soon To Be Pseudoharpax Colony:






Spreading Board:






Bottom View of Spreadint Board:






Hope you enjoyed!

oh, if you're wondering why the pics are gone, I deleted them from my website storage so I have room for more stuff.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice colony tank and nice job spreading those mantises too!


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks! I bet you don't know each are missing a leg and antenna, probably post-mortim (if you want to know how I know that term, I'm gonna get into forensics when I'm older).


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

few more pics

hierodula fighting (these are old):
















fight lasted 20 minutes. no one was harmed, female did kill 3 other males before being killed by crickets

fall has come:











my state bush (mountian laurel):


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

one more for now

male hierodula (Metal):






please tell me what you think of my pics while I upload a few more.


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

last few

egyptian subadult male eating:






hierodula molt:






Melinda eats huge cricket:






eye of the tiger:






please enjoy and feel free to copy and use however you want (you can even put them on a dart board)

also, comment on these pics, I want feedback


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 22, 2009)

Somebody needs to learn how to focus a camera.

I'd love to see what they look like under all that blur.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 22, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Somebody needs to learn how to focus a camera.I'd love to see what they look like under all that blur.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

Emile said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


only 1 is blurry


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 22, 2009)

agent A said:


> only 1 is blurry


Either I need glasses or you do.


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

okay a few are blurry. only the subadult egyptian one is real bad.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 22, 2009)

Exactly 8 are blurry.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 22, 2009)

In the fifth picture, the mantis is blurry, but the wicker basket in the background is in focus. I think that you are focusing on objects that are too close to the camera. Try stepping back. You can always crop and enlarge the image later. The problem with the the Heirodula pix is different, I think. There, the middle pic is clear and the mantids in the first and third are blurred though their net cage is well focused. Here, I would guess that you were shooting in natural light with a very slow shutter speed that couldn't freeze the insects' movements. What do you think, Yeatzee?


----------



## yeatzee (Nov 22, 2009)

its a classic example of P&amp;S's limited close focusing abilities.

1: motion blur -

2: good enough

3: to close...

4: still to close

5: to close also... notice the basket which is in focus. That is the closest your camera will focus. Therefor figure out that distance and go from there

6: spot on

7: slight motion blur

8: same as #7

9: to close and slight motion blur

10: barely to close and motion blur

11: to close and motion blur

12: to close

13: to close

14: pretty decent

15: to close

16: to close, slightly

Motion blur: need faster shutter speed or have camera on tripod. Flash would help if you do not know how to change the settings/no tripod

To close: you camera cannot focus that close. Move back until the camera can actually focus correctly

I did not comment on the tree shots which are all fine.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 25, 2009)

I hope you did not kill this one just to make a photo.

http://creobroterandco.webs.com/mantidsegy...hings%20005.jpg


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 25, 2009)

are gambian spotted eye mantids communal?


----------



## sbugir (Nov 25, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> are gambian spotted eye mantids communal?


If fed liberally, they can be OK together.


----------



## bassist (Nov 25, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> are gambian spotted eye mantids communal?


No mantis is 'communal'.


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 25, 2009)

bassist said:


> No mantis is 'communal'.


you know what i mean :lol: 

more tolerent towards each other then.


----------

